# Piles



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Bit embarising i knw, tried a pb in deadlift and the next day noticed a tiny 1 ther, wasnt 2 sure thought wat it was, that was over a week ago, tried lightish deads 2day and it defo feels like something is near the entrance, not realy sure what to do. Help?!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol bend over and get a mirror, then look on the net for pix. OR go to the docs and have some1 prod at your exposed anoos


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

A trip to the GP for reassurance may be in order :thumbup1:

However,in the meantime,get yourself down the chemist/supermarket and purchase some Haemorrhoid cream (anusol or similar) asap - apply as directed.

Lay off the squats/deadlifts for a week or so,give em chance to heal and,normally,this will sort you out.

Piles come with the territory unfortunately


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Oooooh get them sorted before you got a whole bunch!

I had terrible grapes when i was pregnant, and they can be really painful if not seen to!


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> A trip to the GP for reassurance may be in order :thumbup1:
> 
> However,in the meantime,get yourself down the chemist/supermarket and purchase some Haemorrhoid cream (anusol or similar) asap - apply as directed.
> 
> ...


Thanx il give this ago, ive got my self some cream and il lay off squats and deads 4 naw. Thanx


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Or do what i did, stand in bathroom panicking, shout the missus up "wtf is that hanging out my ar5e ? " the missus "whats up with u it's only a pile" love having a wife who's a nurse theres nowt that fazes her. :lol:

In regards as to sorting em avoid owt that will strain them, keep yourself as clean as poss (dunt itch as much) and keep applying cream till they go away. Found soaking in a boiling hot bath helped as well, good luck


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

wtf are piles??? ive never experienced them?


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Go to your GP and ask him for Anusol HC Suppositories. They are stronger than the over the counter Anusol and will sort you out very quickly mate. Drop me a line if you require any further advice.

David


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> wtf are piles??? ive never experienced them?


Grapes coming out of your **** (and yes everyone has them) just the majority of people will never experience anything.

And Scrappy, you realise doctors spend years training so they can help people, so if your man enough to build muscle and get strong, then you must be man enough to go to a doctors and tell them you have piles.

All it will be, is a prolapsed/protruding pile, which generally returns back inside between 2-3 weeks......you need to drink plenty of water and have a diet high in fibre, plus remember if you lift heavy weights and don't breathe correctly then your straining and causing problems.

Do not waste your money on these over the counter products, just get down to your GP.


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

My intial experience with these came as a indirect result of deadlifts. However they did not occur near my a**hole but rather mid way on my buttocks which I thought was pretty odd. I had to use a cushion to sit down so as to give things time to heal. I spoke to a friend who had similar experience however his were similar to your but were cause but his irregular sitting habits.

Either way, I have found the best thing for these bastards are a warm bath an gentle message and if a bath is not available a shower head pointed in their direction. In most cases they disappear within three weeks. In my case I know exactly what causes them and know how to iron them out. I know it can be unpleasant because you may worry a bit but rest assured you will heal, just take things a little easier in there. I have found that unreasonable weight increases in my squats and deads can bring these forth, so even if I am going for a PB, I bring it forth slowly and make sure I am strong at the preceeding weight before shooting the next 10 or 20 kgs up.

However I do not know how serious you case is and thus it may be better to get some feedback from a medical practioner who is versed with these. Sorry about that bro, don't worry they are temporary. Stay away from heavy straining squats and deadlifts for a while.


----------



## gazza234 (Aug 5, 2005)

preperation h the stuff is wonderful lol


----------

